# Resorts close to airports?



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Guys!
Going on my 6th consecutive season of a snowboarding man trip and I'm looking to spring away from the mid to south east coast slopes and was wondering what best destination would be that would allow me to possibly get a shuttle from the airport so I wasn't sponging up car rental fees. Your suggestions are greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Mike, great to hear about your prep for your next adventure. Do us all a favour; what corner of the globe are you considering? :dunno:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Lake Tahoe, Salt Lake City both have good transport to resorts. I can't speak for other places brcause I have not been to them


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes absolutely! 
My thing is that I have always stuck to the smaller locations within WV, Poconos, Maryland and I really want to see what a big mountain is like so my options are all over the place...
I expect airfare to be a little pricey which is why I would prefer to be somewhere close to an airport so I don't have to rent a car. 

I'm by no means a professional as I've only been boarding for 6 years now and I'm 33 so my learning curve is looong  

I'm a big fan of getting to a destination and not having to ever get into a car... so a place with a nice built around town would be great...my best experience to date is Snowshoe Mountain WV...awesome place and would love to go again the only problem is the closest airport is Pittsburgh and I don't want to drive 4 hrs through mountains...
P.S. I'm coming from Orlando, FL so I prefer to drive on flat ground w/ no snow  

Any help would be appreciated...
(P.S. budget is a concern obviously but that is why I'm looking now so I can start saving for a Feb-Mar-Apr vacation window)


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SLC for sure, flights are cheaper to Denver but then you have to pay for a minimum hour(or three or four) long ride to whatever resort you like.

SLC you can be off the plane and at snowbird,brighton or solitude in like 30 minutes and get a cheap ass hotel 6 room 20 minutes from the lifts.

If your REALLY going to JUST snowboard go to SLC , if your looking to for bigtime partying stick with CO or Even Bozeman.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Also the park city area has a nice little town. Personally I don't like that area but tourists seem to


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Engage_mike said:


> …. I've only been boarding for 6 years now and *I'm 33 so my learning curve is looong*
> 
> *I'm a big fan of getting to a destination and not having to ever get into a car... *so a place with a nice built around town would be great…


If I presume correctly judging by your age, that you are not _particularly_ interested in a "Big" Night Life, party atmosphere,..? Big Sky in Montana might also fit the bill for you.

Fly into Bozeman MT, there's a shuttle to the mountain from the apt. (..I believe it's about an hour or so ride.) 
This link for "Rip the World" has a great review of the resort and will give you all the info you need if you really want to consider this resort!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> If I presume correctly judging by your age, that you are not _particularly_ interested in a "Big" Night Life, party atmosphere,..? Big Sky in Montana might also fit the bill for you.
> 
> Fly into Bozeman MT, there's a shuttle to the mountain from the apt. (..I believe it's about an hour or so ride.)
> This link for "Rip the World" has a great review of the resort and will give you all the info you need if you really want to consider this resort!


Yea big sky is another great option , not somewhere I'd go alone but I bet you could find some locals here to show you around.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Engage_mike said:


> Yes absolutely!
> My thing is that I have always stuck to the smaller locations within WV, Poconos, Maryland and I really want to see what a big mountain is like so my options are all over the place...
> I expect airfare to be a little pricey which is why I would prefer to be somewhere close to an airport so I don't have to rent a car.
> 
> ...


I don't have any input...I just want to say how much I love Snowshoe. Probably one of the best places we have here in the mid-atlantic region. I live about 4 hours away, so I always have to take that long hike through the WV mountains, but wow is it worth it when you finally reach the top and settle into Snowshoe village. Then spend the day tearing up the mountain. I'm hearing that opening day is at the end of Nov and I'm really hoping to make it out there for that.

Sorry for the derail. Carry on!


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

I appreciate the advice guys! I will definitely be looking into all suggestions...on the Snowshoe front..YES! I absolutely love that mountain and the village! I was there twice now and both times were so enjoyable...several bars to bounce around to...perfect slopes for my level of riding...I would love a place like snowshoe but not so in the sticks  

Again appreciate the input all!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I've done SLC once and Big Sky twice. Both are VERY doable with NOT renting a car. Do your homework, figure out where you want to go (for SLC) and do it.

Big Sky is SUPER convenient. We stayed there a whole week once and never had to get in a car. Shuttle from the airport to the resort is an hour and change, costs in the $50 range? 

SLC we did rent a car but there are shuttles available. If you're looking for more variety with riding and apres I'd stay on the park city side (they have FREE bus that runs all over the valley, to and from downtown, PC, canyons, etC). Although I think the riding is better at Solitude and Snowbird, BUT there's not as much apres over there from what I could tell.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

sheepstealer said:


> I've done SLC once and Big Sky twice. Both are VERY doable with NOT renting a car. Do your homework, figure out where you want to go (for SLC) and do it.
> 
> Big Sky is SUPER convenient. We stayed there a whole week once and never had to get in a car. Shuttle from the airport to the resort is an hour and change, costs in the $50 range?
> 
> SLC we did rent a car but there are shuttles available. If you're looking for more variety with riding and apres I'd stay on the park city side (they have FREE bus that runs all over the valley, to and from downtown, PC, canyons, etC). Although I think the riding is better at Solitude and Snowbird, BUT there's not as much apres over there from what I could tell.


Snowbird and Solitude have some but the front side resorts are for riding and that's about it, plenty of places to eat and party 15 minutes away in Sandy\Cottonwood or downtown.......some of the best burgers and mexican food in the country can be had very nearby.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Snowbird and Solitude have some but the front side resorts are for riding and that's about it, plenty of places to eat and party 15 minutes away in Sandy\Cottonwood or downtown.......some of the best burgers and mexican food in the country can be had very nearby.


We are planning a SLC trip this year and were thinking of hitting Brighton and Solitude. We pretty much only care about the riding...as long as we have a bed not to far from the slopes and a place to get some slop we are happy. Any pointers?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Tahoe, SLC, Summit County, Seattle area, Mount Hood, etc. if you're talking close to major airports. A lot of other places come into play if you're willing to consider smaller airports, but flight options from FL may suck and be pricy.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

if it's less than a week trip, rental cars are often cheaper then 2 more adults cost of a shuttle, at least CME. 

What about Uber and Lyft? Seems like an easy way for locals in the airport towns to pay for their gas up the mountain and then some.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Engage_mike said:


> I'm a big fan of getting to a destination and not having to ever get into a car...
> 
> P.S. I'm coming from Orlando, FL so I prefer to drive on flat ground w/ no snow
> 
> ...


idk if you are traveling alone or what ur doing for lodging...but a weekly car/van rental can be way cheaper than lodging. And it can give you access to hills that will ruin you for life and thus claim a dirtbag pilgrimage. Have met quite a few folks that do this to get to the holyland...last year met 4 guys from south america that spent 3 weeks in a van...they were having a blast.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

If you love snowshoe go to Vail. It is snowshoe on steroids.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

If you feel like crossing the border fly into Calgary, you can get to Banff or lake Louise pretty easily in 1-2hrs.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Tahoe, SLC, Summit County, Seattle area, Mount Hood, etc. if you're talking close to major airports. A lot of other places come into play if you're willing to consider smaller airports, but flight options from FL may suck and be pricy.


^ Right there.

SLC is probably the most convenient. Denver, Seattle, Portland would be the other major centers to fly into. If you are willing to pay the extra $$$, just fly into Jackson or Aspen. You'll save a ton on car rentals and spend 3x that on lodging in those spots....


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> We are planning a SLC trip this year and were thinking of hitting Brighton and Solitude. We pretty much only care about the riding...as long as we have a bed not to far from the slopes and a place to get some slop we are happy. Any pointers?


Yea give me some notice so I can take the morning off to show you around, start doing wind sprints now so we can get some hiking in, Brighton is an open boundary resort like Jackson Hole so there's lots of fun and safe accessible side country and hike-able terrain.

Brighton(one of the first resorts in USA to allow snowboards) has a tons of variety and is lots of fun, great for intermediate riders wanting to try some trees\cliffs if conditions are appropriate.

Snowbird, Brighton and Solitude are all within 15 minutes of the valley so don't isolate yourself to just Solitude\Brighton......if it's a powder day head to snowbird and find someone to show you around the place is huge and 3000ft vert tram laps are epic.


----------

